# شرح مفصل لكل مكونات حمام السباحه



## elmasry25012012 (16 مارس 2012)

*أولا حمامات سكيمر بمكونات امريكيه 





يبدأ سعر المتر المسطع من 1800 ويشمل ما يلي

1.أعمال حفر بالتربة وعمل المناسيب اللازمة ورفع المخلفات خارج الموقع ونقلها إلي المقالب العمومية 
2.اعمال خرسانه عادية بمقدار 250 (1 م3) و 0.70 سم دلوميت و 0.30سم رمله حرشة مع اضافه ايديكريت للخرسانه صب ميكانيكي لضبط مناسيب الحمام وتشكيل الدرج وغرفة الميكنة حسب اصول الصناعة والرسومات المقدمة .
3.أعمال مباني طوب طفلي بالمتر المسطح سمك 15 سم مع استخدام 250 كجم أسمنت في المتر المكعب رمل ويستخدم أسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات.
4.أعمال عزل الجوانب والأرضية انثومات من أجود أنواع العزل وعمل الركوب اللازم 10 سم وتتم الأعمال حسب أصول الصناعة.
5.أعمال خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط وأرضيات حمام السباحة.
6.أعمال عزل حوائط وأرضيات الحمام وغرفة الماكينات بمواد كيماوية (سيكا 107 )
7.عمل تشطيب غرفة الماكينات من الداخل سيراميك (12×24) كليوبترا فرز اول . 
8.عمل تشطيب وتوريد سيراميك كليو باترا من داخل جسم الحمام 12*24 فرز اول 
9.توريد وتركيب شبكة مواسير بالكامل والمحابس والدارين 
10.توريد وتركيب مواتير هيورد امريكي بالقدره المناسبه وطبقا لاصول الصناعه
11.توريد وتركيب فلتر هيورد امريكي +توريد وتركيب سكيمر هيورد امريكي
12.توريد وتركيب كشافات+ ترانسات هيورد أمريكي 
13.توريد وتركيب لوحة كهرباء شاملة الأيرس الماني
14.توريد وتركيب موتور غطس لتأمين غرفة المكن إيطالي
15.توريد طرفيه وعمل over flow رخام او هاشمي او حراري
16.توريد أدوات نظافة الحمام هيورد . 


ثانيا :حمامات اوفر فلو بمكونات امريكيه 





 

يبدأ سعر المتر المسطح ب 2500ج شامل مايلي 

1.أعمال حفر بالتربة وعمل المناسيب اللازمة ورفع المخلفات خارج الموقع ونقلها إلي المقالب العمومية .
2.اعمال خرسانه عادية بمقدار 250 (1 م3) و 0.70 سم دلوميت و 0.30سم رمله حرشة مع اضافه ايديكريت للخرسانه صب ميكانيكي لضبط مناسيب الحمام وتشكيل الدرج وأرضيات غرفة الموازنة وغرفة الميكنة حسب اصول الصناعة والرسومات المقدمة .
3.أعمال مباني طوب طفلي بالمتر المسطح سمك 15 سم مع استخدام 250 كجم أسمنت في المتر المكعب رمل ويستخدم أسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات.
4.أعمال عزل الجوانب والأرضية انثومات من أجود أنواع العزل وعمل الركوب اللازم 10 سم وتتم الأعمال حسب أصول الصناعة.
5.أعمال خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط وأرضيات حمام السباحة والجلريا وغرفة المكن و خزان الموازنة ( حداده و نجارة ) مصنعيات .
6.أعمال عزل حوائط وأرضيات الحمام وغرفة الموازنة بمواد كيماوية (سيكا 107 )
7.عمل تشطيب غرفة الموازنة و المكن والمجرة من الداخل سيراميك (12×24) كليوبترا فرز اول .
8.عمل تشطيب وتوريد سيراميك كليو باترا من داخل جسم الحمام 12*24 فرز اول + الاوفر فلو
9.توريد وتركيب شبكة مواسير بالكامل والمحابس والدارين
10.توريد وتركيب مواتير هيورد امريكي بالقدره المناسبه وطبقا لاصول الصناعه
11.توريد وتركيب فلتر هيورد امريكي
12.توريد وتركيب كشافات+ ترانسات هيورد أمريكي
13.توريد وتركيب لوحة كهرباء شاملة الأيرس الماني
14.توريد وتركيب موتور غطس لتأمين غرفة المكن إيطالي
15.توريد طرفيه وعمل over flow رخام او هاشمي او حراري
16.توريد أدوات نظافة الحمام هيورد .




الضمان : لمده 10 سنوات ضد عيوب الصناعه لجسم الحمام

الصيانه : عقد صيانه مجانيه لمده 6 اشهر 

طريقه السداد : 50% عند التعاقد

25% عند توريد الماكينات

20% عند التسليم المبدئي وتشغيل الحمام

05% عند التسليم النهائي ورفع المخلفات*​


----------



## salim salim (16 مارس 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmasry25012012 (16 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mahmoud khalil (27 يونيو 2013)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## abdelsalamn (4 فبراير 2014)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## egyptsystem (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## romarioo (5 فبراير 2014)

:10:thankssss


----------



## egyptsystem (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## sfary2010 (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## egyptsystem (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## العميد محمد خضر (22 أكتوبر 2014)

برجاء التفضل ارجو ان اعرف هل حديد التسليح للارضيه 4 لنيه ام 3 لنيه و كذلك الحوائط الخرسانيه كم لنيه


----------



## مجاهد النهام (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mom77 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوور


----------

